# PCI-Ver-/Entschlüsselungscontroller nicht installiert



## Neawoulf (22. September 2019)

*PCI-Ver-/Entschlüsselungscontroller nicht installiert*

Hallo zusammen!

Aufgrund einer Hardwareneuinstallation (Ryzen 3600, RTX 2080 und ne neue SSD) habe ich vor wenigen Tagen Windows 10 neu installiert und wollte gerade den aktuellen Nvidia Treiber installieren. Allerdings spuckt das Installationsprogramm bei jedem Installationsversuch eine Fehlermeldung aus und bei der Suche nach dem Grund hab ich mal in den Gerätemanager geschaut und entdeckt, dass unter "andere "Geräte" der PCI-Ver-/Entschlüssungscontroller als nicht installiert eingetragen ist. Ich hab mal die automatische Treibersuche benutzt, die findet jedoch keine passenden Treiber. Ich hab auch sowohl vom Mainboardhersteller (Asus, Mainboard ist ein Prime B350 Plus), als auch von AMD direkt die Chipset Treiber runtergeladen und installiert. Hat rein gar nichts gebracht. Jetzt frage ich mich, wie ich diesen verfluchten Treiber installieren kann bzw. wo ich den überhaupt finde. Bios ist aktuell, gerade gestern frisch installiert, daran kann es also auch nicht liegen.

Hilfe wäre willkommen.


**Update**
Hab jetzt mal versucht sämtliche AMD Software runterzuschmeißen und neu zu installieren (amd cleanup utility im abgesicherten Modus, danach Chipset Treiber neu installiert), hab aber auch nichts gebracht.


**Update 2 + Lösung**
Okay, Entwarnung. Problem ist gelöst, auch wenn ich nicht versehe, warum das überhaupt entstanden ist. Wie ich's gemacht habe, falls jemand mal ein ähnliches Problem haben sollte: Ich habe nochmal die automatische Treibersuche im Gerätemanager gestartet, allerdings das komplette Systemaufwerk durchsuchen lassen. Da hat er dann den Treiber gefunden und als "AMD PSP 11.0 Device" unter "Sicherheitsgeräte" im Gerätemanager installiert. Was mich nur wundert: Sollte sowas nicht eigentlich passieren, wenn ich den AMD Chipset Treiber manuell installieren? Ich kapiere das nicht, manchmal ist mir Windows echt ein Rätsel.

Das hat allerdings immer noch nicht mein Problem bei der Installation des Nvidia Treibers gelöst. Da hat es geholfen im abgesicherten Modus den DDU laufen zu lassen und danach direkt vom abgesicherten Modus einen neuen Treiber zu installieren, der dann auch endlich als kompatibel erkannt wurde. Vorher hatte ich das schon gemacht und Windows hat irgend einen Standardtreiber installiert, der mich Updates nur in Form von DCH Treibern installieren ließ.

Ernsthaft Windows ... was machst du manchmal für einen Kack? Sollte so ein Betriebssystem nicht eigentlich anwenderfreundlich sein?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. September 2019)

*AW: PCI-Ver-/Entschlüsselungscontroller nicht installiert*



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sollte so ein Betriebssystem nicht eigentlich anwenderfreundlich sein?


 Wo steht das?
Wenn Du einen Fire-and-Forget- PC haben willst, kauf Dir einen Mac.
Da ist die Benutzerfreundlichkeit systemimmanent.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. September 2019)

*AW: PCI-Ver-/Entschlüsselungscontroller nicht installiert*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo steht das?
> Wenn Du einen Fire-and-Forget- PC haben willst, kauf Dir einen Mac.
> Da ist die Benutzerfreundlichkeit systemimmanent.



Ich hole mir meinen Mac sicher nicht bei Apple, höchstens bei McDonalds. Apple kommt mir nicht ins Haus, allein schon weil ich da ständig mit Kompatibilitätsproblemen zu kämpfen hätte (und mit lächerlich überzogenen Preisen). Da kämpfe ich lieber weiter (wenn auch gelegentlich fluchend) mit Windows.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. September 2019)

*AW: PCI-Ver-/Entschlüsselungscontroller nicht installiert*



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da kämpfe ich lieber weiter (wenn auch gelegentlich fluchend) mit Windows.


Willkommen im Club!


----------

